# What kind of NW cichlids can I put in a 37 gallon tank? pics



## diogenes (Sep 23, 2008)

To make a long story short, I ended up with a weird tank. It's a 37 gallon tank. It's footprint is the same as a 29, but it's taller (approx. 30x12x22). I have been pulling my hair out trying to figure out what I can put in there. I discovered the cooking cutter tanks on this website, and I was wondering if I was limited to 20 gallon long, and 29 gallon setups even though my water volume could handle a bit more bio-load. Could I put a pair of blue acaras in there? The tank is still cycling and I've got plenty of time to continue worrying about it. What about firemouths? I considered angelfish, as the taller tank dimensions would allow them to grow in two dimensions. That may be what I do, but I originally wanted some more traditional SA/CA cichlids and I figured it was worth a post to find out. So how bout it? Anybody want to make a cookie cutter tank setup for my 37 gallon tank? Help!?


























thanks and I hope someone can help!
:thumb: [/img]


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

A pair of convicts would be nice if you have a place to get rid of fry.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Well, footprint pretty much determines how many cichlid territories you can provide and how large they can be. B. Rams, Apistos or other SA dwarf cichlids would be perfect for a tank that size. Then you can add something for the upper water column, but that probably shouldn't be cichlids. Hatchet tetras stay almost exclusively at the top, or danios, or various types of life bearers. I have a colony of red tailed guppies that I have kept with B. Rams in a 29G with great success. If you are more into wild type fish - I am with the one exception of those guppies - there are beautiful wild type sword tails available. I am keeping a strain of wild type Xiphophorus helleri that are very nice indeed, with both striped and spotted fish in the same strain. They are similar in their aggression to cichlids - adult males can kill each other in a tank of your size when they are in breeding mode!









_Pair of wild-strain Xiphophorus helleri with striped male._









_Wild-strain Xiphophorus helleri - spotted male._


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

rams, any of the micro geophagus. you could also do keyhole cichlids. they are cool and have a lot of personality


----------

